# Upgrade Question



## clossboss (Dec 10, 2010)

I just got 4 "assorted africans" from my local fish store. I have them in a 20 gallon tank right now. They are all about 1.5 - 2 inches long currently. How big of a tank will I need to upgrade to, and how soon should I get them into the bigger tank. I believe I have a kenyi, daktari, mbamba, and a Otopharynx lithobates


----------



## LPUIG73 (Jul 18, 2010)

clossboss said:


> I just got 4 "assorted africans" from my local fish store. I have them in a 20 gallon tank right now. They are all about 1.5 - 2 inches long currently. How big of a tank will I need to upgrade to, and how soon should I get them into the bigger tank. I believe I have a kenyi, daktari, cynotilapia, and one that nobody seems to know. thanks.


Is there any way you could take some pictures of them and post the pics on here? I'll help you identify the fish..


----------



## clossboss (Dec 10, 2010)

i posted a thread called help identifying my africans, there are pictures there, thanks.


----------



## clossboss (Dec 10, 2010)

i edited my initial post as im pretty sure ive determined what fish i have. can anyone tell me how big of a tank i will need and how soon i will need it?


----------



## nick19 (Dec 10, 2010)

i would go for a 78 us gallon tank


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

I use this site to do some of my research on my fish. Tropical freshwater aquarium fish: Homepage Another great site for info on cichlids is Cichlid-Forum.com

With the fish being small they should be all right in the 20 for a month. They might get very aggressive though and the weaker fish could get stressed to death.


----------

